# John Deer rider snow blowers



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

This will be my sixth season doing residential snow removal. Last year I go more work then my 24" and 28" two stage blowers could handle.

I need to step up production.

I can get a 38" WB snow blower or get a 44" snow blower attachment for the front of my JD LT 180.

So has any one have experience using the snow blower attachment on the JD riding mowers? Please share your opinion on how well they work.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

have no experience with the JD blowers but since your Tractor is Hydro Drive Id go with the 44"

just my thoughts.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

32vld;1663941 said:


> This will be my sixth season doing residential snow removal. Last year I go more work then my 24" and 28" two stage blowers could handle.
> 
> I need to step up production.
> 
> ...


Just bought a brand new x758 john Deere with a 47 in blower..heated hard cab ... Haven't gotten to use it yet but it should work well.... As long as your tractor has enough hp...like 20+ I think you will be okay. Just keep in mind that the smaller blower you go with..the more hp to inch ratio you will have and that will give you the ability to
Move faster .


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Years ago had one of the single stage blowers for my 318, did ok in most snows. Did not like the wet heavy stuff. Believe it was a model 49. Chains and wheel weights were a must.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

kimber750;1664923 said:


> Years ago had one of the single stage blowers for my 318, did ok in most snows. Did not like the wet heavy stuff. Believe it was a model 49. Chains and wheel weights were a must.


No need if you have 4wd like me


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

kimber750;1664923 said:


> Years ago had one of the single stage blowers for my 318, did ok in most snows. Did not like the wet heavy stuff. Believe it was a model 49. Chains and wheel weights were a must.


yes for your 180 you'll need both rear weight and tire chains.

a two stage blower is better than the single stage one as well

for a 4wd 758 you can get by with out tire chains.


----------

